# 270 win ammo for whitetail



## Winchester270 (Dec 20, 2010)

I recently purchased a new winchester model 70 featherweight in 270 win. I was wondering if anyone here owns one or knows someone who owns one, and has any suggestions on a good starting point for a good factory round for whitetail. Most of my shots on deer are taken in fairly wooded areas at 150 yards or less however, I have found a few places I would like to sit where there could be an opportunity to shoot out to 400 yards. Has anyone tried out the 140gr hornady superformance SST? I've never used the "spitzer" style bullets before. I usually use the remington core-lokt RN SP in 150gr, which do a nice job on whitetail at short ranges, but I've noticed they don't group all that well in my new rifle, and also there long range trajectory does not seem to compare to some of the more modern, lighter grain ammunition that is out there. Some other factors I should add..... I hunt in the mountains of NW Maine so I'll be shooting at altitudes between 1500 and 3500 feet above sea level. Also the whitetail are pretty hefty up there on the border of Canada (200lbs +) so I am somewhat concerned about the ability of a 130gr bullet doing the job right. Obviously shot placement plays a huge role here. Anybody got any good suggestions on where to start and or have experience with this particular rifle in this caliber?
Looking forward to your comments!
Thanks!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Each gun will have its own favorite load for accuracy. I've found the 150 grain Sierra SBT to work well for me. It holds together, and has taken down deer at ranges of 25 feet to 302 yards out of my gun. 
Good hunting.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have to agree with oldfireguy, every rifle will have their "sweet" types of bullets they will like.

Some rifles will like multiple types/brands of bullets, others will be picky.

I have one ancient {1929 model 54 win 270) that will shoot whatever I have put through it and shoot it exceptionally well, and mostly to the same point.

I have a ruger 257 ackley that will pretty much only shoot noslers or hornady bullets. Everything else is just spraying the paper.

I have a buddy that had a problem 243, it wouldn't shoot anything in 100 grs, switched down to 95 gr federal fusions and it is a tack driver, so look not only at bullets but bullet weight too.

Almost any standard bullet will be sufficient in the proper bullet weight for whitetails.

For cheaper factory ammo with good bullets, I have help about 6 friends sight in their rifles and all have shot federal fusions really well, and there performance has been good too.

If you are reloading, there are tons of choices and good bullets out there, it's pretty much personal preference. I have a sweet spot for Hornady SST's and Nosler Ballistic Tips for whitetails. Again in the proper bullet weights.


----------



## Nodak_Native (Dec 6, 2010)

southdakbearfan said:


> If you are reloading, there are tons of choices and good bullets out there, it's pretty much personal preference. I have a sweet spot for Hornady SST's and Nosler Ballistic Tips for whitetails. Again in the proper bullet weights.


I have a question on your Nosler BT bullets. Are you using 130's and are you doing heart/lung shots. I have been using partitions, and find that i need to hit them in the neck or shoulder to take them down. Through the chest cavity, they pass right through with minimal expansion. I am thinking about trying the BT 130 in my gun, and am told they should shoot the same as the Nosler Partition 130's.

My load is 47 gr, H380, 3.280 COL, CCI Primers, 130 grain Nozler Partition. I tried some IMR4895 and it didn't group as well.
I have a couple others that i am going to try. What powders are you using for your accurate loads if your reloading?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

For a factory round,I'd try Rem Core Lokts.Been around a long time but one heck of a bullet for deer-and cheap.My wife has shot them for years on deer AND occasionally elk.She shoots the 130s.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Currently, I use Nosler 130 BT's or 130 SST's. They shoot about an inch different in my old gun from partitions, higher, but that will differ gun to gun for sure.

99% of the time I go for a heart lung shot. They (SST's and BT's) are a bit more explosive than a Partition, but I rarely ever have one not pass through. The few I have recovered, I have never seen the core slippage issue that I have read about from time to time. The only core slippage in a BT I have seen were both with the CT Ballistic Silver Tip. I couldn't explain that one as the only difference should be the coating, but that is what I have seen. I have put some 100 Gr 25 cal BT's in some bad situations with bad shots when I was younger and they all performed well, out of a 257 ackley.

I have shot a lot of partitions also, they always seem to go through, unless they encounter a lot of bone, but I have always had them open up too, very quickly, even when no bone is encountered. They can seem like they just whistle through because the back half always stays together, but I have shot numerous whitetails in the lungs/heart and almost always there is massive damage inside. I mainly went to SST's and BT's due to the plastice/poly tip not being damaged in the mag. Do they do a bit more meat damage, maybe, but they have always performed, even when I have not, in 257, 270 and 30 cal, close up or far away.

I shot Accubonds one year, in preparation for an elk hunt, at whitetails and had a poor experience with them. Three shots through the ribs, behind the shoulder, and they did not open up. Deer kept going down and getting back up. All shots were from 100-150 yds, max load in a 300 win mag pushing 3100 fps out of the muzzle, but did not hit much, if any bone. They did do the trick on a very large cow elk at about 300 yds through the lungs though, but an elk hide is much tougher so it made them open up a bit more. I switched to 165 gr BT's for this year's west river SD hunt and took a nice 4 point muley and 2 whitetail does. All one shot, 150 to 350 yds. All bullets exited, all opened up nicely and did a lot of internal damage to the heart lungs.

East river this year I shot 2 does with my old 270, 130 Gr BT's. One I hit a bit far back, not in the guts, but not quite in the boiler room, it went about 50 yards, had damage in the lungs/liver. One through both shoulders, no heart left, exited. Both were around 150 yds. Pushing about 3100 fps with those.


----------



## DANNY-L (Sep 27, 2010)

I started useing the 270 (rem.700) 20 yrs ago,at first i used the 150 partitions then I tried the 130gr.nosler b.t and thats still my choice today. I hunt here in northern ny,my heaviest deer taken was 192lbs 150yds pass through rib shot,I have also taken deer close to 400yds but all the deer I've taken were not pass through but none went over 75yds with a big entrance hole to allow a good recovery. I have never lost a deer with the 270 and the 130 nosler bt. My load is 54.6gr imr 4350,cci 200,130gr.nosler ballistic tip


----------

